# west coast North America to Philippines



## usna1one (Jul 5, 2020)

Going to be first timer and will start with re-learning what I learned about small boat sailing on east coast. Will be purchasing the boat on west coast to shorten the trip. No hurry, going to do this right late 2020 or early 2021. Anyone who has experience with this route, ideas, offers, welcome to hear from you.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

That is roughly 6,352 nautical miles or about 60 days at sea if you don't plan to motor much. There aren't a lot of provisioning stops along the way, so you'd probably need to have enough food and water for 80 days (30% extra for emergencies) at sea for each person. If you stop in Hawaii you might knock about 20 days off that. That is a whole lot of storage space. If you bought a boat big enough for a genset, then you could have a watermaker, which would help, but you'd still want an emergency supply in case of a breakdown of either.
I'd suggest a twin headsail rig with two poles for that much down wind sailing. A vane gear *and* autopilot are a must. Also, you will be sailing into an area with a very active cyclone season, so you'll need to time your entry into the area with that in mind. There are also a lot of real pirates around the Philippines, so you'll have to plan your route carefully.


----------



## usna1one (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes, from what I am reading from people who have gone transoceanic, I was figuring on an average speed of 5-1/2 knots, so 60 days was what I figured. 8,000 mi divided by 132 mi/day average. And stopping in Hawai'i would be an affirmative. Food and water for 85+ days for one person, fishing equipment and yes, a desalinator. And some kind of a long range UHF amateur radio set. EPIRB. The whole caboodle. So it will need to be a fairly large craft. Gonna re-learn sailing on a local club's 22-footer, and take and pass the FCC's ham radio "extra" level exam, so as to be able to legally get and use a high powered SSB set. Like any major endeavor, it's shaping up to be a multi-faceted learning and financial investment process. What do we know about the piracy thing? Does there exist some sort of radar warning detector device for small boats, so I could sleep with some degree of peace of mind, that final 2 days' approach in the Philippine Sea? Besides good firearm training and plenty of ammo and arms, I am going to get in touch with Philippine sources for further receommendations. Weather-wise, I am thinking the latitudes at which I will be crossing will be too low for typhoon worries. And March to May is "dry season." I am thinking if I stay equatorial, around 5 N, will this be sufficient to steer by for a decent trade wind passage and make southern Mindanao? If you have one of those disturbances intensifies and it's 300 miles off the starboard quarter and chasing you, with that much fetch, how much wave height to expect? Has anyone done this passage?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

*i would check into whether you are permitted to carry arms into Hawaii and the Philippines


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

usna1one said:


> fishing equipment


I have no idea what the Pacific is like these days, but when I did my circumnavigation in the '70s I could almost count on a fish every time I put a line in the water. It was the same in the Indian and Atlantic Oceans and around the Caribbean, but over the last 10 years or so here it's been getting harder and harder to rely on catching fish on any kind of regular basis. I'd suggest you not count on catching fish on any regular basis.
As for your 5.5 knot average, don't forget there will be windless and very light wind days, and probably enough heavy weather days that you won't be able to maintain that average. I think 5 knots is more realistic, especially if single handing, unless you have the fuel to power through the light stuff.


----------



## usna1one (Jul 5, 2020)

creedence said:


> Rethink the firearms and commo plans. As a former military guy, and a firearm benefactor, I can tell you that carrying them aboard are not going to happen (legally). And do not challenge authority by taking them aboard illicitly.
> 
> Your communication plans are okay, but I would not depend on them as the primary driver of your itinerary.
> 
> I do still look forward to hearing about how you get on. Don't stop planning and executing.


That's an intriguing piece of advice. All advice, in order to be worth anything, needs to be backed up by facts, however. There was an author by the name of Evan Nappen in New Hampshire who put out a guide to the firearm laws of the fifty states, and updated it annually. Are you familiar with Evan Nappen or his guide? So which authority are you making reference to, when you dispense the advice to not take arms aboard if I'm going to be on the high seas and entering a known pirate-infested area? The last time I checked, the right to defend yourself and those you love, in your home especially, is a fundamental human right, meaning, an "inalienable" one; one given us by our Creator and not at the behest of whatever tin-pot dictator happens to have gotten him- or herself the throne in this or that piece of continent. While on the water, the boat is one's home. I too am a former military guy. At U.S.N.A., they gave us some legal background, but not enough to say we were "pre-law." When you respond with the answer as to my question, "which authority," be sure to cite the reference as I would give it to a qualified law librarian. For example, Title 26, U.S.C., Chapter 6, Subchapter A, Section 9. Thanks so much.


----------



## usna1one (Jul 5, 2020)

capta said:


> That is roughly 6,352 nautical miles or about 60 days at sea if you don't plan to motor much. There aren't a lot of provisioning stops along the way, so you'd probably need to have enough food and water for 80 days (30% extra for emergencies) at sea for each person. If you stop in Hawaii you might knock about 20 days off that. That is a whole lot of storage space. If you bought a boat big enough for a genset, then you could have a watermaker, which would help, but you'd still want an emergency supply in case of a breakdown of either.
> I'd suggest a twin headsail rig with two poles for that much down wind sailing. A vane gear *and* autopilot are a must. Also, you will be sailing into an area with a very active cyclone season, so you'll need to time your entry into the area with that in mind. There are also a lot of real pirates around the Philippines, so you'll have to plan your route carefully.


Downwind sailing. Yes; I am thinking with the trade winds at latitudes of less than 25 N, the trade winds being easterly north of the equator, lots of running. Plus I will have the advantage of the gyre in my favor. The whole Kuroshio Current/ California Current thing. Please explain a twin headsail rig with two poles. Also, if I do it completely solo, I do realize I will need some sort of auto-pilot. Exactly what is a vane gear?


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Iirc it took barry perrins over 70 days from panama to marquesas
Plan for bad luck...hope you dont have any


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

usna1one said:


> That's an intriguing piece of advice. All advice, in order to be worth anything, needs to be backed up by facts, however. There was an author by the name of Evan Nappen in New Hampshire who put out a guide to the firearm laws of the fifty states, and updated it annually. Are you familiar with Evan Nappen or his guide? So which authority are you making reference to, when you dispense the advice to not take arms aboard if I'm going to be on the high seas and entering a known pirate-infested area? The last time I checked, the right to defend yourself and those you love, in your home especially, is a fundamental human right, meaning, an "inalienable" one; one given us by our Creator and not at the behest of whatever tin-pot dictator happens to have gotten him- or herself the throne in this or that piece of continent. While on the water, the boat is one's home. I too am a former military guy. At U.S.N.A., they gave us some legal background, but not enough to say we were "pre-law." When you respond with the answer as to my question, "which authority," be sure to cite the reference as I would give it to a qualified law librarian. For example, Title 26, U.S.C., Chapter 6, Subchapter A, Section 9. Thanks so much.


First...thank you for your service

All your rights to bear arms and import them ( bring them into their country) are at the discretion of the rules of the country whose territorial waters you enter. That's why I suggested you check first . That's common sense.

Guidance for U.S. Persons Traveling Outside the U.S. with Firearms and/or Ammunition will discuss a small part of this.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> First...thank you for your service
> 
> All your rights to bear arms and import them ( bring them into their country) are at the discretion of the rules of the country whose territorial waters you enter. That's why I suggested you check first . That's common sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## creedence (Jul 1, 2020)

usna1one said:


> That's an intriguing piece of advice. All advice, in order to be worth anything, needs to be backed up by facts, however. There was an author by the name of Evan Nappen in New Hampshire who put out a guide to the firearm laws of the fifty states, and updated it annually. Are you familiar with Evan Nappen or his guide? So which authority are you making reference to, when you dispense the advice to not take arms aboard if I'm going to be on the high seas and entering a known pirate-infested area? The last time I checked, the right to defend yourself and those you love, in your home especially, is a fundamental human right, meaning, an "inalienable" one; one given us by our Creator and not at the behest of whatever tin-pot dictator happens to have gotten him- or herself the throne in this or that piece of continent. While on the water, the boat is one's home. I too am a former military guy. At U.S.N.A., they gave us some legal background, but not enough to say we were "pre-law." When you respond with the answer as to my question, "which authority," be sure to cite the reference as I would give it to a qualified law librarian. For example, Title 26, U.S.C., Chapter 6, Subchapter A, Section 9. Thanks so much.


Thanks for the chuckle. Advice needs no references; it is worth every penny you pay for it. I base it off my experience which forms an origin in fact. You can judge the value of that advice using your experience (or lack thereof) as a baseline.

I particularly like how you label advice to NOT smuggle unlawful firearms into foreign countries as intriguing. I do encourage you to have Evan vouch for you when you are detained in a foreign port of entry while your boat is being destroyed via an exhaustive "search" for more contraband after your illegal (as per their laws) firearm is discovered.
It appears the USNA has equipped you with all the litigation tools you'll need to launch an aggressive legal defense in a foreign court. I find it odd that you only reference the Naval Academy, but no real foreign experience through the Navy as the foundation of your requirement for legal precedent, but more power to you.

Rather than retorting with a nonsensical request for references to discount my experience as you just did, why don't you post a picture of you in a foreign land high-fiving the customs officials as you all laugh at the bad advice you received from that sailing forum. That will certainly put me in my place.


----------

